# Has anyone ran a Micro Scalectric HO car before?



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, just curious if anyone owns or has ran one of those Micro Scalectric HO cars before. How fast are they? What's the quality like? Pros and cons??


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hey guys, just curious if anyone owns or has ran one of those Micro Scalectric HO cars before. How fast are they? What's the quality like? Pros and cons??



I have one of the Jags. They are very similar in speed and handling to a Tomy Turbo. They are very smooth as they have braids for pick-ups. I am looking for more as they run good on my 1/43rd track as well.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> I have one of the Jags. They are very similar in speed and handling to a Tomy Turbo. They are very smooth as they have braids for pick-ups. I am looking for more as they run good on my 1/43rd track as well.



THANKS for the info........ I've got a couple other questions on these for you....... do the cars have a stationary type pickup braids....or do they swivel like the 1/32 scale cars? 
What type of motors come with these cars....are they a "can" style motor...or an inline like a Tyco 440X2 ?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Stationary braids and can motors. Some of the early cars have pick up shoes.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

From what I've seen the running gear on the Micro Scalextrics is the same as the Tomy Turbo and Marchons. The bodies do look a bit "big boned" for HO and I wonder how well they run side by side on narrow spacing track like Tomy? 

I too would like to get my hands on some Micro Scalextrics. Is there a US dealer for these cars?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I'm also wondering how good of quality the track might be. Are the lanes wider?? I wonder what type of attachment system they have?

I'm not sure if they are carrying the micro HO's yet....but "The Race Place" in Holly Hills,Florida is a repair return center for Scalectric...... You could try calling or emailing them and asking if they carry the micros:

(386) 295-1371
[email protected]


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey buddy,

Just wanted to say you got me wondering about these cars so i checked ebay. There are quite a few up for auction but all oversees. Oh well I'll just wait for shipping.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

CwpwBone said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Just wanted to say you got me wondering about these cars so i checked ebay. There are quite a few up for auction but all oversees. Oh well I'll just wait for shipping.



Yep, I spotted a few of those and that's what intrigued me about these cars..... I think I'll have to pick one of these cars up and give it a try......I'd really like to turn one into a rally car..... I've got these wild ideas of one day building a HO rally track.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Tex,

Man I was so tuned, I kept reading this as Micro-machines, not Scalextric!:freak: 

I have a few of those cars and micyou's analogy is pretty much spot-on. When I went home a few months back, I saw all kinds of the sets. They have several cars that I have yet to see on Ebay. A lot of the cars were geared towards kids because they were kind of like future/fantasy cars. The have some nice F-1 cars and I think they have some VW Golf Rallye type cars also. I have a pretty good cross-section of their release's--F-1 cars, exotics, Mustangs, Jags and a Benz DTM racer which is very nice too. The wife pulled a fast one while we were over there, but didn't let on until we were back here for a while. She had went shopping with my Aunt and picked me up a new car. She was going to give to me this Xmas, but one of the girls found it so she just gave it to me "early". It the newest release from Micro-Scalextric--The new Mini-Cooper..

As AFX mentioned they are a bit bigger than "normal" Ho's. A few years back I did a piece on the scale variations and posted pics of F-1 cars by Tomy, Tyco and Micro-scalextric on the "Slot car illustrated" board.

So try them....you'll probably like em'!  

Cheers!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Hey Tex,
> 
> Man I was so tuned, I kept reading this as Micro-machines, not Scalextric!:freak:
> 
> ...



Hey Phil, thanks for the info......I'm going thru Scalextric's site....and doing some reading on these cars now. I need to get some cash together...then I'll snag one of these to check out for myself.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

There are two modern versions of the MicroScalextric HO cars. One has tiny neo dot traction magnets, an orange-wire can motor and braid pickups. It's sold with F1 bodies on it, among others. The other, the "M-1" is like a Tomy Turbo on steroids. It uses the same pickup system, but larger, a blue-wired can motor (that's a hot-rod), the same chassis design, but larger, and large, nickel plated poly-neo magnets that are bigger than those in an SRT. It comes with F1 and Rallye car bodies on it, among others.

We have both in our group, and I own the M1 version. They're BIG, fast cars and the M1 is the handler of the two, once it's shod with silicone slip-ons.

I have some side-by-side photos of the M1 in Sasol livery, next to an SG+ in Sasol livery, that demonstrates some of the size issues. Let me see if my rusty brain can attach them, here.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey thanks for the comparo there, Ebasil,

I recall you remarked about the F-! Ferrari's size on my post on the other board. I'm glad to see you have some of them. I like em' too.
I didn't know there were two different types. Now I'll have to go check and see what I have. 
Thanks for the info. :thumbsup: 

Cheers!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Can you run them side by side on a Tomy track?


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> Can you run them side by side on a Tomy track?


Hey there Afx,
I can't say on the Tomy track, but they work on Tyco. It's a little tight, but with the traction magnets there's not much problems with fishtailing, but still close in the curves.

Cheers..


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> Can you run them side by side on a Tomy track?


Sorta. The photos I posted are Tomy track, so you can see the cars will bump each other. They'll even do it on Tyco curves, but are fine in the straights.


----------

